# Question for Cover Designers and Authors



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi

I just came across two different books with the exact same image on the cover (a lady standing in a grassy field) with no other difference except the title and font, of course.  Perhaps the authors were not aware of this, and perhaps no one will really notice unless, like me, you run into the two books in one day...I've been designing book covers for authors for about a year - and gradually discovered something:  the same stock images are often used repeatedly.  

My question is this - does it bother authors and readers if the same image appears on someone else's cover?  Do cover designers make an attempt to change and combine images to make the covers unique? Is it acceptable to authors if the same images are used but in a different way with a different background? And are there really enough suitable stock images in the market to cater for the growing demand (Amazon I believe publishes around 50 000 new ebooks every month)?

And what do the ebook designers do with the shortage of male models for covers?  I see the same male faces, sometimes in the exact same poses, on many books...I even wrote to one stock company to ask why they do not expand their male model collection, especially for the big ebook market, and their reply was that they have no control over it - they depend on whatever the photographers send to them!  They advised me to contact the photographers and suggest to them there is a need for more male models for romance books....great!  How the heck am I supposed to contact all their photographers for them?  

So just some advice - do we keep repeating the same images and same faces but in different designs?  Oh yeah, this applies not only to male images - there is a certain image of a red-haired woman with hair blowing out around her face that I have seen on about ten different covers by now!  But maybe this does not bother anyone?  Maybe it still sells the book?  Maybe it sells the book even more because it's such a famous image?

What do the designers who have been designing for many years feel about this topic?  Any advice?

Thank you!
Melody Simmons


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Cover with the famous blue hoodie here!
> 
> Yes, it's annoying and yes, it would be nice to have more options - but what can we do? And the moment I choose a picture, I don't have a way to see who else is using it unless I happen to see such a cover or it's on a very famous book. So...


Ah, yes - I have seen that male image with the hood too before...but at least you altered it and added some spots and stripes...I just wondered if it was just me or if others too feel that we need more raw images. I am glad to hear someone else feels the same...Actually, this is such a great opportunity for a photographer! Imagine if some photographic entrepreneur starts a website with only sexy male images - I mean I know about the Jimmy Thomas site and all - but what I have in mind is a site with thousands of different sexy male faces. It could make a lot of money! I wish someone would take that up...


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

It does bother me. But short of hiring out for our own exclusive artwork, which is too expensive for most of us, I don't see much solution. Even if the selection of stock photos were bigger, people would prolly still gravitate to certain images.

Sent from my LG-VS700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh, I forgot to add - the male images on that new stock site should be in poses suitable for novel covers - not all smiling and advertising gym equipment or banks as many of the images on the standard stock sites are doing...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Well, you can buy images from photographers online. I bought one for my next book - from Flickr - but they cost some money. I paid $80 for this photo, whereas for hoodie boy here I paid maybe $20 (I think). So, big difference, but doable if you want something more unique.


$80 Sounds reasonable! But then again, I charge only $70 for a custom-designed ebook cover, including images...so that would not be possible. I guess the answer is, if you want something unique, you have to be prepared to pay the price...


----------



## That one girl (Apr 12, 2011)

You can always do a search via http://tineye.com/ or http://images.google.com to see where else your potential cover image is being used. I just spent hours and hours searching for stock art and doing image searches and manipulating images to create four covers for four short stories yesterday. Yes, it is a huge pain in the butt, but unless we want to hire some models or buy exclusive rights to a photo we are going to have to deal with duplication.

Personally, my erotic romance series uses stock art from a very overused photo shoot (I forgot to do an image search before I purchased all the stock art), but not a single reader has commented on that--and it sells well. I think readers only care up to the point that the cover looks professional. They don't remember where else they saw the image or who used it first. If it looks and sounds good, they'll probably read it.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

A need for male models? You should try looking for _good_ female models for historical/fantasy novels. Women not wearing makeup and nail polish and if they are holding a sword shouldn't be smiling as though this is something you do for fun and holding it as though they're worried they'll break a fingernail.



Melody Simmons said:


> $80 Sounds reasonable! But then again, I charge only $70 for a custom-designed ebook cover, including images...so that would not be possible. I guess the answer is, if you want something unique, you have to be prepared to pay the price...


I am not telling you what or how you should charge but I expect to pay for art/photos in addition to the cost of design. I'd have no problem paying $50 or $70 plus image cost. (In fact, I did exactly that several times this month) Just sayin'...


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

I rarely use an image just as it comes from the stock site. I combine images and use different effects. I've seen the same images used and the bad part - at least for me - is that I am a very visual person. I might not remember the title of a book but I almost always remember what the cover looked like. Consequently, I have purchased the wrong book a couple times because the picture on the cover was what I remembered. Very annoying.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

It doesn't bother me. The covers for all my works are custom designed.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

T.S. Welti said:


> You can always do a search via http://tineye.com/ or http://images.google.com to see where else your potential cover image is being used. I just spent hours and hours searching for stock art and doing image searches and manipulating images to create four covers for four short stories yesterday. Yes, it is a huge pain in the butt, but unless we want to hire some models or buy exclusive rights to a photo we are going to have to deal with duplication.
> 
> Personally, my erotic romance series uses stock art from a very overused photo shoot (I forgot to do an image search before I purchased all the stock art), but not a single reader has commented on that--and it sells well. I think readers only care up to the point that the cover looks professional. They don't remember where else they saw the image or who used it first. If it looks and sounds good, they'll probably read it.


Thank you T.S Welti for the advice on doing searches...though it does not solve the shortage of good novel images...but this is exactly what I was wondering about - do readers really notice or care as long as the cover looks nice and professional? With a new style or background? Maybe you are right - most readers will not even notice Maybe it's only the ebook cover artists themselves who notice the repeated use of images


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SPBreit said:


> It doesn't bother me. The covers for all my works are custom designed.


With "custom designed" do you mean drawn from scratch or designed using different raw stock images and manipulating them? For interest's sake - how much for an average "drawn from scratch" artwork and how long does it take to complete?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Oh, I forgot to add - the male images on that new stock site should be in poses suitable for novel covers - not all smiling and advertising gym equipment or banks as many of the images on the standard stock sites are doing...


THIS !!!
Try finding stock image of aliens for sci-fi that don't look like cartoons!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

I haven't tried this but for those concerned about uniqueness, how about asking/paying people who aren't stock models for permission to use their photos?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

JRTomlin said:


> A need for male models? You should try looking for _good_ female models for historical/fantasy novels. Women not wearing makeup and nail polish and if they are holding a sword shouldn't be smiling as though this is something you do for fun and holding it as though they're worried they'll break a fingernail.
> 
> I am not telling you what or how you should charge but I expect to pay for art/photos in addition to the cost of design. I'd have no problem paying $50 or $70 plus image cost. (In fact, I did exactly that several times this month) Just sayin'...


I really do wish there was a way to inform more photographers about the needs of authors - after all, it would be such a good market for them!!!

As for my price - what to do - I am a fairly new designer compared to others, and the market is competitive, just like the ebook market itself!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

glutton said:


> I haven't tried this but for those concerned about uniqueness, how about asking/paying people who aren't stock models for permission to use their photos?


Where do we find these people? With legal model releases so that the person does not change his mind later and get you into legal complications?


----------



## Quiss (Aug 21, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> I really do wish there was a way to inform more photographers about the needs of authors - after all, it would be such a good market for them!!!


I've wondered that, too. However, photographers, like authors, want to sell multiple copies of the SAME stock image, or it wouldn't be stock. 
However, there have been many times when I've found the perfect model but the expression was wrong, or the clothes, or just the angle. So, rather than take one or two shots of a model, why not take and post 20 or 30 while the model is in the room, lighting is set up, everyone's good to go.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Where do we find these people? With legal model releases so that the person does not change his mind later and get you into legal complications?


Depending on the genre, maybe photo sites, Deviantart, even social networking sites? Would it be possible to find and send them a model release for them to sign?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Quiss said:


> I've wondered that, too. However, photographers, like authors, want to sell multiple copies of the SAME stock image, or it wouldn't be stock.
> However, there have been many times when I've found the perfect model but the expression was wrong, or the clothes, or just the angle. So, rather than take one or two shots of a model, why not take and post 20 or 30 while the model is in the room, lighting is set up, everyone's good to go.


Well, like I mentioned - I don't think it's a problem if an image is used several times as readers probably don't notice...but after one year of doing ebook designs, I can say that new novel-type model images on stock sites just aren't replenished or expanded regularly! Since I started at the end of last year until now I hardly see any significant additions to the stock image sites...and as others here mentioned, the images are just not aimed at the novel market - with no images for renaissance and historical themes and also very little for SciFi. Most of the images on standard stock sites are aimed at websites and mainstream advertising - with smiley people in modern clothing eating apples or working on computers. There are a few specialist romance novel sites, but even they do not come up to the mark as their models are not that attractive (with the exclusion of Jimmy Thomas). Any one here with any connections in the photography/stock art world who can bring this to their attention?


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

glutton said:


> Depending on the genre, maybe photo sites, Deviantart, even social networking sites? Would it be possible to find and send them a model release for them to sign?


Thanks - it's a possibility to explore - though it will be definitely more expensive than stock images...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> With "custom designed" do you mean drawn from scratch or designed using different raw stock images and manipulating them? For interest's sake - how much for an average "drawn from scratch" artwork and how long does it take to complete?


Hi Melody, by custom I mean drawn from scratch, and you're looking a wide variety in both costs and time. For WOLF HUNT I paid around €150 and had it done in a week. For my cyberpunk/neo noir project I paid ~€85 and had it done in about two and a half weeks. And for the first novel of the scifi saga I'm going to publish soon under a pseudonym I've paid €350, which may seem a lot at first, but which is done by a leading French cover designer who also does the "Honor Harrington" covers for the French market.

In general I'd say there is no "in general".  If you query two dozen artists on DeviantArt you'll get rates between *$*50 _per piece_ to *€*400 _per day_ and times till completion between _tomorrow_ and _it's done when it's done_.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> My question is this - does it bother authors and readers if the same image appears on someone else's cover?


Every so often, it bothers readers. Someone here got a one-star review accusing them of "copying" someone else's cover because they happened to use the same stock art. Fortunately, Amazon took down the review upon request. Unfortunately, readers don't all realize we are using the same stock art sites, and to them a similar cover can appear to be a copyright violation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

That being said, there are genres that are rather unaccessible if you're using only stock images. Epic scifi sagas, for example. If you want to go with well-drawn starships et. al. there's no way around a cover drawn from scratch, in my opinion. That may be more expensive, but you get a unique piece. Or you sit down and try to dig your way through programs like GIMP and come up with something yourself. Once you've got the basics down it gets increasingly easy, and in my opinion is a great way to support one's world building.

The example below grew from a simple desire to have a star system represented.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Well, you can buy images from photographers online. I bought one for my next book - from Flickr - but they cost some money. I paid $80 for this photo, whereas for hoodie boy here I paid maybe $20 (I think). So, big difference, but doable if you want something more unique.


Oh, did you really!? I was *just* wondering this the other day, wondering if it was possible or if anyone ever had. The photography on Flickr is so much more original and creative than any of the stock sites out there, and I've stumbled across a few photos that I would absolutely love to use.

Did you just contact the photographer through their Flickr page? And what was the process like? Did you arrange the license fee privately between the two of you? Was there paperwork to exchange or anything?

I'd be nervous they'd say no, lol!

But I'm still going to try!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> Every so often, it bothers readers. Someone here got a one-star review accusing them of "copying" someone else's cover because they happened to use the same stock art. Fortunately, Amazon took down the review upon request. Unfortunately, readers don't all realize we are using the same stock art sites, and to them a similar cover can appear to be a copyright violation.


OMG That does get complicated!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SPBreit said:


> That being said, there are genres that are rather unaccessible if you're using only stock images. Epic scifi sagas, for example. If you want to go with well-drawn starships et. al. there's no way around a cover drawn from scratch, in my opinion. That may be more expensive, but you get a unique piece. Or you sit down and try to dig your way through programs like GIMP and come up with something yourself. Once you've got the basics down it gets increasingly easy, and in my opinion is a great way to support one's world building.
> 
> The example below grew from a simple desire to have a star system represented.


Aah, very original! I like it. Though time-consuming like anything.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Aah, very original! I like it. Though time-consuming like anything.


Glad you like it. Well, the most time-consuming part of it was the time it took my old rig to calculate each new element. Never try a pic like this on an old system with just 2 gigabytes of RAM.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> Oh, did you really!? I was *just* wondering this the other day, wondering if it was possible or if anyone ever had. The photography on Flickr is so much more original and creative than any of the stock sites out there, and I've stumbled across a few photos that I would absolutely love to use.
> 
> Did you just contact the photographer through their Flickr page? And what was the process like? Did you arrange the license fee privately between the two of you? Was there paperwork to exchange or anything?
> 
> ...


Please do share with us! Where would one get a good proper legal contract from? Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Melody Simmons said:


> Oh, I forgot to add - the male images on that new stock site should be in poses suitable for novel covers - not all smiling and advertising gym equipment or banks as many of the images on the standard stock sites are doing...


Or looking like vacation photos. Couple smiling for the camera on the beach. Couple smiling for the camera on a boat.


----------



## NRWick (Mar 22, 2011)

Melody Simmons said:


> My question is this - does it bother authors and readers if the same image appears on someone else's cover? Do cover designers make an attempt to change and combine images to make the covers unique? Is it acceptable to authors if the same images are used but in a different way with a different background? And are there really enough suitable stock images in the market to cater for the growing demand (Amazon I believe publishes around 50 000 new ebooks every month)?


As a reader, it doesn't bother me because I understand how stock images work, but I usually won't pick something up if I've seen the exact cover more than once. Meaning, no manipulation was done, just cropped and text added. As an author, I go out of my way to make sure this does not happen with my books. Whether I'm designing my own covers or I've hired someone else, I always have them heavily manipulated so I know no one will have the same cover. Sometimes, the same model stock may be used and it could be irritating. I don't think I've come up with this one yet in my own books, but I've seen it happen elsewhere. There is an especially great deviantArt model that I see constantly on books, but usually she's manipulated as well as the rest of her cover, so it's not too big of a deal. What I get annoyed with is people who don't do anything to the stock image. They just grab it, crop it (maybe), and then put text on it. Especially when the stock is taken from very popular sites and is likely to get used a lot of other times by others.

Like you, I'm disappointed in the lack of certain types of stock. For example, finding attractive male teens for YA covers is extremely difficult. The models are either too old, too young, smile too much, or the image is bad or inappropriate for a book cover. This is definitely on my stock wishlist.

Side note: I do know that there are some stock artists on deviantArt who are willing to do paid requests for exclusive stock, if anyone wants to try that out.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Well, you can buy images from photographers online. I bought one for my next book - from Flickr - but they cost some money. I paid $80 for this photo, whereas for hoodie boy here I paid maybe $20 (I think). So, big difference, but doable if you want something more unique.


Mmm....just had a look at Flickr, saw this beautiful image suitable for a background, then saw a link to click on that says "Request to license via Getty images," then clicked on that and discovered it was $125!!! I am still looking...maybe not everyone licenses through Getty images. But I can see this option is more costly than what many authors will be prepared to pay. At least the option is there though, if anyone wants something guaranteed to be more exclusive. I suppose best would be to look for images from a private individual that is not licensing through any company.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

To answer the OP question, since I was so excited about the Flickr comment that I skirted right over it...  

Yes, readers do notice, unfortunately. But only very heavy readers. Some take it humorously though. I've seen bloggers put up a post of same stock covers, and have their readers vote on which one used it the best, lol!

There's not much we can do, really. But the ebook boom is still new, and I think it will take the photographers some time to respond to what kind of images we need. It wouldn't hurt if some of us wrote to favorite photographers and asked for some specific things, in a general and non-demanding way, of course. They're just responding to demand, and until recently, the only demand they've had was for business marketing with smiley happy people. 

If I wasn't so shy around people, I'd go out and grab a few "sexy male face" images, lol! As is, most of my photos are lovely and nonthreatening mountains and lakes and skies. If anyone wants some inanimate stock, let me know.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> Yes. I saw the photo on Tumblr (I think!), copied it and asked a friend who knows about computer stuff if he could find out for me the source of the image. He did, and it led me to the photographer on Flickr. I sent him a message, explaining I'd like to use if for the cover of a YA novel. He responded within the next few days, and gave me a price. I agreed it was reasonable, sent him the money, and he sent me the photo.
> I can't do this often, though - it's expensive.
> 
> Also, no contract - it was just messaging back and forth. I think (and hope!) that's enough!


Mmm...as a cover designer who has to be responsible I have to watch the legal stuff. For an author to do that personally is okay - but I wouldn't take the risk. I'd feel safer going through legal channels. I'm still browsing on Flickr, and there are some great images there - but I see some have no option of selling and those who sell do so through Getty images. Getty seems to be the main legal go-between on Flickr, and the standard price for a good image seems to be $ 125 for Medium size which is too small at 700 x 500 pixels or around there, and $ 325 for a Large size, which is what authors will need with the new image size specifications for ebook sites - the large is around 2100 x 1400 pxls.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Chrystalla said:


> Also: friends have found great artists on DevianArt who actually draw the covers - very beautiful - around $60 I believe, although the cost (with background etc.) can go up to $200.


The cost can go well over that for established artists. 

I think it can be worth the cost, but original art is not inexpensive.

ETA: I wouldn't use an image without a contract or agreement myself.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> To answer the OP question, since I was so excited about the Flickr comment that I skirted right over it...
> 
> Yes, readers do notice, unfortunately. But only very heavy readers. Some take it humorously though. I've seen bloggers put up a post of same stock covers, and have their readers vote on which one used it the best, lol!
> 
> ...


It's the legal contracts that bug me, otherwise I am not shy! Plus I'm not a specialist behind a camera! Anyway - I am planning to write to some photographers and raise some awareness of the ebook market....if I can find their email addresses...and the time! Maybe after the Christmas rush is over.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Mmm...as a cover designer who has to be responsible I have to watch the legal stuff. For an author to do that personally is okay - but I wouldn't take the risk. I'd feel safer going through legal channels. I'm still browsing on Flickr, and there are some great images there - but I see some have no option of selling and those who sell do so through Getty images. Getty seems to be the main legal go-between on Flickr, and the standard price for a good image seems to be $ 125 for Medium size which is too small at 700 x 500 pixels or around there, and $ 325 for a Large size, which is what authors will need with the new image size specifications for ebook sites - the large is around 2100 x 1400 pxls.


Getty is the only option for licensing directly through Flickr, and a lot of us just link it up because it's easy and right there. Mostly we're hoping for "just in case" kind of scenarios, like a big corporation wants an image and doesn't bat an eye at dropping $500 on it or whatever. If you find something you like, I'd still write to them and ask to arrange something privately. (With a contract, if you can find one to use! They may already have one on hand, actually.) I would not personally be offended if someone wrote to me to license privately. I imagine many photographers would just be happy to make an extra $50-$100 bucks or so, because we all know the Getty thing is way out of most people's price range. Some might be snobby about it, but the worst that can happen is they say no.

Also have a look at the Creative Commons tags: http://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/

These are the people who are willing to share their work for free - mostly meant for bloggers to use non-commercially, but some allow commercial use too in some cases. You'll still want to contact them for exact permissions though, and to throw a little cash their way.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> Getty is the only option for licensing directly through Flickr, and a lot of us just link it up because it's easy and right there. Mostly we're hoping for "just in case" kind of scenarios, like a big corporation wants an image and doesn't bat an eye at dropping $500 on it or whatever. If you find something you like, I'd still write to them and ask to arrange something privately. (With a contract, if you can find one to use! They may already have one on hand, actually.) I would not personally be offended if someone wrote to me to license privately. I imagine many photographers would just be happy to make an extra $50-$100 bucks or so, because we all know the Getty thing is way out of most people's price range. Some might be snobby about it, but the worst that can happen is they say no.
> 
> Also have a look at the Creative Commons tags: http://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/
> 
> These are the people who are willing to share their work for free - mostly meant for bloggers to use non-commercially, but some allow commercial use too in some cases. You'll still want to contact them for exact permissions though, and to throw a little cash their way.


Thank you for all the advice and for suggesting personally contacting someone...I am definitely going to explore some alternative options from the standard stock sites...but it cannot be as cheap as a standard stock image, for sure!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> Getty is the only option for licensing directly through Flickr, and a lot of us just link it up because it's easy and right there. Mostly we're hoping for "just in case" kind of scenarios, like a big corporation wants an image and doesn't bat an eye at dropping $500 on it or whatever. If you find something you like, I'd still write to them and ask to arrange something privately. (With a contract, if you can find one to use! They may already have one on hand, actually.) I would not personally be offended if someone wrote to me to license privately. I imagine many photographers would just be happy to make an extra $50-$100 bucks or so, because we all know the Getty thing is way out of most people's price range. Some might be snobby about it, but the worst that can happen is they say no.
> 
> Also have a look at the Creative Commons tags: http://www.flickr.com/creativecommons/
> 
> These are the people who are willing to share their work for free - mostly meant for bloggers to use non-commercially, but some allow commercial use too in some cases. You'll still want to contact them for exact permissions though, and to throw a little cash their way.


Do you have a Flickr account? Which one is yours?


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> So... is a legal agreement necessary, or is a private agreement between photographer and author enough?


If you feel like the photographer was honest and trustworthy, the emails are probably fine. I'm using a font that I licensed privately, and all I have is her Terms of Use and the receipt for $5 I sent her through PayPal. (She wrote back to say "thank you", so I have that too.) Would that hold up in court? I have no idea, lol!

I do plan to write to ask for a Flickr photo in the near future though, and personally, I would prefer the license agreement in writing and signed off on. Nothing complicated - just detailing which photo, how you plan to use it, and it should also say something about how many copies you're allowed. Stock sites allow up to 250,000 reproductions (I think, off the top of my head) for the standard license, and then you have to pay more for an extended license if you plan on selling more copies than that. (We wish, right? lol!) Also, on the photographer's end, they'll want it to say something about non-exclusive or exclusive use (exclusive use would cost a LOT more money). And that the image is licensed for your own use only, and cannot be resold and such.

I'm not 100% sure if that's everything that should be in the agreement. I'll have a quickie look around on some photog sites to see if they have a template agreement to use.



Melody Simmons said:


> Do you have a Flickr account? Which one is yours?


Mine is here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lauraraeamos/


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Chrystalla said:


> So... is a legal agreement necessary, or is a private agreement between photographer and author enough?


Here's another legal issue - normally if a photographer sells an image to a stock site, if there is a human in the image, the photographer must obtain a model release signed by the subject - if you buy an image personally from a photographer, you'd have to make sure he obtained a model release from the subject(s) in the photo....I believe this can apply even to inanimate objects such as houses or cars, since they belong to people...so you'd need two legal papers - the model release from the subject in the image and the contract with the photographer....see why it gets complicated and why it's easier to go through standard stock image sites or through Getty?


----------



## dalya (Jul 26, 2011)

I always assume that if I find a beautiful photo that's perfect for a book cover, someone else will think the same thing.

If I feel an emotional connection to a stock photo, I'll use it. Having something that works is the most important thing. If I've personally seen that photo on another person's book, though, I won't use it. I'm sure all my stock photo pics are used on other books and other things.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Dalya said:


> I always assume that if I find a beautiful photo that's perfect for a book cover, someone else will think the same thing.
> 
> If I feel an emotional connection to a stock photo, I'll use it. Having something that works is the most important thing. If I've personally seen that photo on another person's book, though, I won't use it. I'm sure all my stock photo pics are used on other books and other things.


Well, one can do a lot to change an image and make it more unique through combinations, as I always strive to do, even with my premade covers. But it will help if readers are more aware that there are limited stock images, if stock image sites can cater more for novel needs, and if authors can realise that exclusivity comes at a price...even just combining and manipulating stock images takes several hours. It takes me a whole day to come up with say two basic design ideas for a book, if I search for images and play around with compositions...


----------



## Scarlett_R (Sep 30, 2011)

1. You will always see replica stock images. Not even just for self-pubbed works, but also in traditional publishing houses.

2. Access to stock images depends on the budget of the client. Obviously the more they have to work with the better quality, and more exclusivity, I can arrange for the stock image.

3. If the author I'm working with wants to make sure the image is unidentifiable then we would then combine 3-4 stock images to bring together an original image. This, again, requires a bit of flexibility in the budget.

4. If I find an image on the internet that is not initially available for purchase but is on something like Flickr (which, I'm not sure if you're aware, you can searcgcreative-commons available images under the advanced search) then I email the client and ask to license the photo. If they're a professional photographer they will be able to send you what's required in order to license it. It is their responsibility to ensure they have permission of the model in the image. If you're unsure about that then write your own contract which _specifically states that the image you are purchasing off them you have complete permission to use_. This ensures the responsibility of ensuring permission is gained for anyone in the image is to the photographer.

5. If you interact with a photographer who is not a professional and doesn't understand licensing, write up a contract template that you can have in these situations. Make sure you outline the price, what it is used for specifically, any limitations, the number for the print run etc. I know it's easy to go back to email but if your client ends up becoming a best seller, that photographer may end up contacting you to renegotiate the 'deal' and if all you have are emails then you don't have a leg to stand on- they have all the power.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

BTW, some I wonder about although it's kinda out of my budget range ATM... are Getty images of celebrities usable as stock if you buy the license? That would be interesting, lol.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

If a stock photographer has taken a series of striking images, you can bet your bottom dollar that someone else has used them. If the other book sells much better than yours, you may have a problem.

Your options are extensive manipulation or creating something from scratch using artwork and/or photographs that are all yours. I tend to do the latter.


----------



## spider2387 (Nov 8, 2012)

Luckily only one of my covers I've seen elsewhere, and they were done differently so it wasn't easy to tell they were the same. There's one stock photo I've seen at least a dozen times and it does annoy me.


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

If it helps anyone, I did find an example of a photo license agreement online: http://robert-harrington.com/license.htm In case you came across a photographer who didn't have one on hand - it is possible, because many photographers on Flickr are just hobbyists. But going over an agreement like this together will be beneficial to both parties.

You would want to tweak a lot of this to suit your own specific needs, especially the "alterations" clause, since most cover designers will want to alter the photo quite a bit. Also, it should say that it's a "royalty-free license." Meaning that the photographer is paid in one lump sum up front, and does not get a royalty for each sale of the finished work.


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Melody Simmons said:


> I really do wish there was a way to inform more photographers about the needs of authors - after all, it would be such a good market for them!!!


I'm actually working on putting something like this together very soon. About a month ago I bought a really high-end digital camera (Nikon D600 full frame), and once I get a little more comfortable using it (it's very different from my previous camera), I'm going to find some models and do some shoots.

A little while ago some people mentioned that they wanted some good YA model shots, so I was going to do that, but I'm totally happy to do adult shots, too. I'm not a pro (yet), but because I do covers myself I have a good idea what makes a shot good and what makes a shot totally useless for photo manipulations, so hopefully I'll be able to come up with some stuff you guys like.


----------



## Patty Jansen (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you'll probably find that the money for stock photographers is in advertising, so that's where they will direct their efforts. I find stock art featuring people too posed and pouty. The people are too perfect and too made-up.


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

Patty Jansen said:


> I think you'll probably find that the money for stock photographers is in advertising, so that's where they will direct their efforts. I find stock art featuring people too posed and pouty. The people are too perfect and too made-up.


Unfortunately, those are the ones that sell. That's why there are so many.

Pouty works for my genre


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Melody Simmons said:


> What do the designers who have been designing for many years feel about this topic? Any advice?


It looks like you've received a ton of answers already but here's my short opinion.

Does it matter that the same stock images are used on lots of books? Honestly, there's no way to prevent it, beyond setting up your own photoshoot or buying expensive exclusive rights to an image. Nobody likes to see a ton of identical covers but this is where customizing the image comes in. Flip it, crop it (hence the headless models so many complain about), tweak hair color, eye color, clothing color. Replace original backgrounds with new scenary, change lighting, contrast, and color balance. I've posted this before but here's a few examples of overused models made to look different. (Not designed by me.)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Dara England said:


> It looks like you've received a ton of answers already but here's my short opinion.
> 
> Does it matter that the same stock images are used on lots of books? Honestly, there's no way to prevent it, beyond setting up your own photoshoot or buying expensive exclusive rights to an image. Nobody likes to see a ton of identical covers but this is where customizing the image comes in. Flip it, crop it (hence the headless models so many complain about), tweak hair color, eye color, clothing color. Replace original backgrounds with new scenary, change lighting, contrast, and color balance. I've posted this before but here's a few examples of overused models made to look different.


Is 'Tournament Knight' a real book? Cover looks awesome!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, they're all real books. The artist did an awesome job on that particular cover. I've used the female model before myself, so I know she really has straight, blond hair. They customized her very nicely. http://www.amazon.com/A-Tournament-Knight-ebook/dp/B004DI5W1C


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

I personally, never want a male smiling on any of my covers. I need my men looking cool and suave. I prefer the females on my covers look prissy, maybe smiling. But for the most part if anyone's going to be smiling on my covers it's not going to be the man.


----------



## athanos (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what happens with premade covers.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Dara England said:


> Yep, they're all real books. The artist did an awesome job on that particular cover. I've used the female model before myself, so I know she really has straight, blond hair. They customized her very nicely. http://www.amazon.com/A-Tournament-Knight-ebook/dp/B004DI5W1C


Aw, too bad... I was hoping it was a premade/mock-up of yours... I'd probably jump to buy it as long as the price wasn't too high. Looks even more awesome close up... the heroine looks like she could be one of mine. *love*


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

glutton said:


> Aw, too bad... I was hoping it was a premade/mock-up of yours... I'd probably jump to buy it as long as the price wasn't too high. Looks even more awesome close up... the heroine looks like she could be one of mine. *love*


LOL Nope, none are mine. They're from various small to mid-sized epublishers. But if you like that model, she's available in several poses at dreamstime, under the image ID 6770830.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2012)

Dara England said:


> LOL Nope, none are mine. They're from various small to mid-sized epublishers. But if you like that model, she's available in several poses at dreamstime, under the image ID 6770830.


I'll definitely look into it... she's very intense (a good thing).


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

ShayneHellerman said:


> I'm actually working on putting something like this together very soon. About a month ago I bought a really high-end digital camera (Nikon D600 full frame), and once I get a little more comfortable using it (it's very different from my previous camera), I'm going to find some models and do some shoots.
> 
> A little while ago some people mentioned that they wanted some good YA model shots, so I was going to do that, but I'm totally happy to do adult shots, too. I'm not a pro (yet), but because I do covers myself I have a good idea what makes a shot good and what makes a shot totally useless for photo manipulations, so hopefully I'll be able to come up with some stuff you guys like.


Thanks - keep me in your mailing list!
Melody - [email protected]


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Thank you Dara!  I always go out of my way to make sure a cover looks unique - using all the methods you mention!  But I see that many other designers or authors do not, so that made me wonder if I was over-endeavouring to make the covers different (which can take a lot of time) and if it matters at all...and if readers notice?  But still there are just too few different male faces for my liking...


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Scarlett_R said:


> 1. You will always see replica stock images. Not even just for self-pubbed works, but also in traditional publishing houses.
> 
> 2. Access to stock images depends on the budget of the client. Obviously the more they have to work with the better quality, and more exclusivity, I can arrange for the stock image.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining the legal steps to us! This is quite important.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Hi Dara

Just want to add two more covers of that same male model for your collection - (these were both entered into my monthly Indie eBook Cover Awards):

http://ebookindiecovers.com/monthly-indie-ebook-cover-awards/

















So - I think the general consensus on this topic is that is that using the same image repeatedly is unavoidable, but with alterations it's acceptable, and we all do wish for a larger collection of suitable novel stock images to choose from, at affordable prices.

Thank you to everyone for their contributions once again! It has helped me a lot.

Melody Simmons
http://ebookindiecovers.com/home/


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

athanos said:


> That's what happens with premade covers.


Is it only premade covers? I don't think so - it's custom-made covers too, unless the model was drawn from scratch or is a personal photo or exclusively bought image from a photo agency - most custom-made covers are done with standard stock images. It's the only affordable option (unless you use an image of your sexy neighbour)...and depending on the genre, novels DO need people on them...romance and erotica books can look very personal and warm with people on them, and in some cases can look impersonal or cold with no people on them...depends on the feeling you wish to convey. I know, some prefer covers with no models on them, but others don't - you know - variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Laura Rae Amos said:


> If it helps anyone, I did find an example of a photo license agreement online: http://robert-harrington.com/license.htm In case you came across a photographer who didn't have one on hand - it is possible, because many photographers on Flickr are just hobbyists. But going over an agreement like this together will be beneficial to both parties.
> 
> You would want to tweak a lot of this to suit your own specific needs, especially the "alterations" clause, since most cover designers will want to alter the photo quite a bit. Also, it should say that it's a "royalty-free license." Meaning that the photographer is paid in one lump sum up front, and does not get a royalty for each sale of the finished work.


Thank you Laura! I am going to have a look at this one...


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Scarlett_R said:


> 1. You will always see replica stock images. Not even just for self-pubbed works, but also in traditional publishing houses.
> 
> 2. Access to stock images depends on the budget of the client. Obviously the more they have to work with the better quality, and more exclusivity, I can arrange for the stock image.
> 
> ...


Scarlett, I would be very careful about this approach re sources like Flickr. If you publish an image commercially, it is up to you to ensure that any model releases are valid. Shifting the onus onto the photographer won't exonerate you legally. If it came to a law suit you would both likely be respondents, and as a professional (presumably with public indemnity cover) you might be targeted more than an amateur photographer. They (lawyers) tend to go after the person who published the image rather than the person who took or sold the image. The bigger stock agencies have even been caught out with disputed model releases.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

DarkScribe said:


> Scarlett, I would be very careful about this approach re sources like Flickr. If you publish an image commercially, it is up to you to ensure that any model releases are valid. Shifting the onus onto the photographer won't exonerate you legally. If it came to a law suit you would both likely be respondents, and as a professional (presumably with public indemnity cover) you might be targeted more than an amateur photographer. They (lawyers) tend to go after the person who published the image rather than the person who took or sold the image. The bigger stock agencies have even been caught out with disputed model releases.


Hi There! So is it okay if we get a signed model/property release? I see from stock image sites there are different forms for adult subjects, minor subjects and property, including: modern architecture, building interiors, pets, race horses, zoo animals, private property, vehicles, parks etc. (there's a long list - heck - what is left?? Coffee pots and still life compositions...)


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Hi There! So is it okay if we get a signed model/property release? I see from stock image sites there are different forms for adult subjects, minor subjects and property, including: modern architecture, building interiors, pets, race horses, zoo animals, private property, vehicles, parks etc. (there's a long list - heck - what is left?? Coffee pots and still life compositions...)


Yes, if you have a signed release of the appropriate type then you should have no problems. The problems regarding releases are yet another reason why stock agencies are popular - they indemnify you against suits. I prefer to either use stock agencies or shoot our own images - often using models from Model Mayhem. They sometimes have their own MUAs and stylists.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

I write some m/m romances as well as more traditional genres and trying to get covers for M/M that haven't been done fifty times before is a nightmare, LOL! As you say, Melody, even finding pictures of single males is like finding a needle in a haystack these days.

I found two sites that have some m/m stock art: (I haven't used them, have just been browsing round their sites 

http://www.hotdamnstock.com/ (they have lots of romance stock photos, not just m/m)

and http://jennleblanc.photoshelter.com/ (again, they have lots of romance stock especially for book covers, not just m/m)

I've seen lots of wonderful premade covers, but not many are suitable for m/m, which is a shame. I'm sure I can't be the only m/m author looking for reasonably priced covers, especially for short stories.

Take care,
Annette


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Annette_g said:


> I write some m/m romances as well as more traditional genres and trying to get covers for M/M that haven't been done fifty times before is a nightmare, LOL! As you say, Melody, even finding pictures of single males is like finding a needle in a haystack these days.
> 
> I found two sites that have some m/m stock art: (I haven't used them, have just been browsing round their sites
> 
> ...


Thank you Annette! I am aware of those two sites, but quite frankly most of the models used by them are not that attractive and I think that's why people tend to cut off their heads - the only romance site that has really attractive models is the one by Jimmy Thomas. The image quality on those two sites is not that super either...though there are a few images in between one can use, if one has the patience to search as their pages tend to open up very slowly too sometimes...I don't think they reduce the images before loading them.

I just started on my erotica premades section, if I have time I will add some m/m ones too. I think the designers tend to cater for what they think is most in demand...


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> Thank you Annette! I am aware of those two sites, but quite frankly most of the models used by them are not that attractive and I think that's why people tend to cut off their heads - the only romance site that has really attractive models is the one by Jimmy Thomas. The image quality on those two sites is not that super either...though there are a few images in between one can use, if one has the patience to search as their pages tend to open up very slowly too sometimes...I don't think they reduce the images before loading them.
> 
> I just started on my erotica premades section, if I have time I will add some m/m ones too. I think the designers tend to cater for what they think is most in demand...


Yes, probably the M/F ones sell more, so I can see why designers would focus more on them. 

Take care,

Annette


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

Annette_g said:


> I write some m/m romances as well as more traditional genres and trying to get covers for M/M that haven't been done fifty times before is a nightmare, LOL! As you say, Melody, even finding pictures of single males is like finding a needle in a haystack these days.
> 
> I found two sites that have some m/m stock art: (I haven't used them, have just been browsing round their sites
> 
> ...


Forgot to add - I think the standard price for a single image that is large enough for the new book size demands and that is 300 dpi so it can be used for a print cover too, on the first site you mention (Hot Damn Stock), is $30. Now, that could work for a custom order, but probably not for premades, especially since most designers charge between $30 - $60 for premade covers, as that is what most authors would be prepared to pay for a premade....so if you use two of those images and combine them, the images alone would cost $60. But let me know what you thnk of the models and the quality of the images. Are they sexy enough or would you cut off the heads? Maybe I am being overly-critical off their looks

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> but quite frankly most of the models used by them are not that attractive


I don't know, I'm a straight guy but I like the look of some of the men on those sites, they look nicely strong and rugged... I guess the standards might be different for romance though, but then again they say variety is the spice of life.


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> I just started on my erotica premades section, if I have time I will add some m/m ones too.


I'll definitely stalk your site looking for those. It's almost impossible to find m/m premades, sadly.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

humblenations said:


> Although I've done a good amount of pre-made covers with people on - to be honest I really really don't like people on covers, as a rule. There is always something else you can come up with - even if it's genre that speaks louder.


I suppose it might be a genre thing, readers seem to expect people on the cover of romance novels, whether that's m/m or m/f. I'm sure there must be some romance novels that don't have people on the cover, but I can't think of any offhand.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

humblenations said:


> Although I've done a good amount of pre-made covers with people on - to be honest I really really don't like people on covers, as a rule. There is always something else you can come up with - even if it's genre that speaks louder.


C'mon - if we decide today that no one is going to have a single person on any cover, and all book covers will have inanimate objects, and most of them are to be done in a conceptual/rendered/arty style....and if all one million and something books on Amazon all had those covers...that would be stale, wouldn't it? And it sounds way too impersonal for me, especially for romance and erotica. 
Don't get me wrong - I love all different types of book covers - but I don't think we can argue that one style is necessarily better than another. It depends on individual taste and on the theme and needs of the book, and maybe also on what other books in the same genre have. Sometimes something a little different can help a book stand out - but then if a reader loves a particular genre, don't they tend to look for books that look similar in style, as it would indicate a similar type of book?


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Annette_g said:


> I write some m/m romances as well as more traditional genres and trying to get covers for M/M that haven't been done fifty times before is a nightmare, LOL! As you say, Melody, even finding pictures of single males is like finding a needle in a haystack these days.
> 
> I found two sites that have some m/m stock art: (I haven't used them, have just been browsing round their sites
> 
> ...


Brittany M with the sword on the second site looks like a friggin badass, might actually buy one of those despite not being a romance writer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

humblenations said:


> Dodgy photoshop work on models from stock sites to make a cover look like an airport / drugstore novel with *scripty fonts*. Meh!!!!!


Aww.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

humblenations said:


>


lol


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> But one of the biggest romance selling books of the last 5 years is David Nicolls - One Day. And that doesn't have models on the cover but it has a strong identity. A cover that's instantly recognisable.


I don't know this book, but glancing at it, it appears to be fiction with romantic elements, not "romance." There is a difference. Genre romance novels typically have people on them (though there was a ghastly period about twenty years ago when they all featured flowers, ugh). There are excellent exceptions, of course. But in general, fiction and romance are different genres, and the covers will be different.



> Dodgy photoshop work on models from stock sites to make a cover look like an airport / drugstore novel with scripty fonts. Meh!!!!!


Tsk, tsk. It would appear readers of romance _like _that sort of cover.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

I just bought one of the photos. Thank you Annette_g for introducing me to that site... I don't think I could have found a better model to embody my urban fantasy bad*ss warrioress. Very excited now.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

glutton said:


> I just bought one of the photos. Thank you Annette_g for introducing me to that site... I don't think I could have found a better model to embody my urban fantasy bad*ss warrioress. Very excited now.


You're welcome


----------



## quiet chick writes (Oct 19, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> I don't know this book, but glancing at it, it appears to be fiction with romantic elements, not "romance." There is a difference. Genre romance novels typically have people on them (though there was a ghastly period about twenty years ago when they all featured flowers, ugh). There are excellent exceptions, of course. But in general, fiction and romance are different genres, and the covers will be different.


This is true. I would say One Day is more romantic literary/contemporary fiction than it is genre romance. I loved it, but knowing what I know of genre romance readers, they would HATE almost everything about it, lol! I could fill up a whole page making a list of all the romance rules it breaks!


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

EllenFisher said:


> I'll definitely stalk your site looking for those. It's almost impossible to find m/m premades, sadly.


Interesting...I'll definitely design some premade M/M then from time to time, though I have also been asked for more F/F and also inter-racial...I do all those for custom-mades though...wish I had pics for multi-species and inter-dimensional...

But here goes with at least two (one's been taken) premade M/M for today - up at my premade erotica section - :

http://ebookindiecovers.com/pre-made-covers-fiction/premade-ebook-covers-erotica/










Thank you!
Melody
http://ebookindiecovers.com/


----------



## 41413 (Apr 4, 2011)

humblenations said:


> Dodgy photoshop work on models from stock sites to make a cover look like an airport / drugstore novel with scripty fonts. Meh!!!!!


Considering that this board is populated with potential clients, you don't seem to care too much about presenting yourself as someone who is personable, polite, and pleasant to work with. You frequently show open disdain for the types of covers that many authors here use, and I've also seen you pick fights with your potential clientele. And those are only the kind of things you do in public spaces.

From one curmudgeon to another, let me just say--I like your typographical work a lot, but your bedside manner leaves something to be desired.



glutton said:


> I don't know, I'm a straight guy but I like the look of some of the men on those sites, they look nicely strong and rugged... I guess the standards might be different for romance though, but then again they say variety is the spice of life.


Agreed.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

glutton said:


> I don't know, I'm a straight guy but I like the look of some of the men on those sites, they look nicely strong and rugged... I guess the standards might be different for romance though, but then again they say variety is the spice of life.


Okay thanks - it must just be my personal liking for baby-faced men then...beauty is in the eye of the beholder! It really helps me to know what others think.


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Melody Simmons said:


> But here goes with at least two premade M/M for today - up at my premade erotica section - :
> 
> http://ebookindiecovers.com/pre-made-covers-fiction/premade-ebook-covers-erotica/
> 
> ...


Oh, they look good, I've nothing ready that they'd fit, but I've got your site bookmarked 
h


----------



## MegHarris (Mar 4, 2010)

> Considering that this board is populated with potential clients, you don't seem to care too much about presenting yourself as someone who is personable, polite, and pleasant to work with. You frequently show open disdain for the types of covers that many authors here use...


I have to agree, and I'll add that I bristled at your comment not on my behalf (because my efforts at self-made covers have sucked, and I am sure that "dodgy Photoshop work" would be far too kind a description ), but on behalf of my lovely and talented cover artists, several of whom frequent these boards. They all do "covers with people" brilliantly, IMHO.



> But here goes with at least two premade M/M for today - up at my premade erotica section


OMG. EMAILING YOU NAO.


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

humblenations said:


> Meh! Is a sort of shrugging shoulders sort of ... I don't care much for that sort of cover. If you felt it a direct attack on yourself because the sort of novels you like / read / design. Then what can I say ... other than .... firstly, I'm sorry I upset you and secondly, you should live and let live. Understand that your tastes are going not going to be universal. And that other people might not like the same thing as you. And it's a valid point that people just don't agree with you.


Humblenations, it's not about whether or not you like that kind of cover. Or even about stating that you don't like it. It's about not disparaging a type of cover that not only a lot of readers like, but one that's a staple of the genre, also. The reason that the bare-chested romance cover is so ubiquitous - some might say cliche - is because it sells books. When I worked at Chapters, romance accounted for something like 70% of all fiction sales. That's a large market to sell to, and a lot of potential books to be sold. Authors want to give themselves their best chance of reaching that market, and a cover that conforms to genre expectations (a genre whose readers are very strict about wanting books that follow genre conventions) is likely the best way to make that happen. So while you may not like that kind of cover personally, disparaging it so openly is probably not the best move.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure if anybody needs this, but I've got MontvalentStock on DA in my list of favorites. Some may find his stuff useful for cover backgrounds.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

SPBreit said:


> Not sure if anybody needs this, but I've got MontvalentStock on DA in my list of favorites. Some may find his stuff useful for cover backgrounds.


Thank you - it is kind of you to share your resources...

Melody


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

humblenations said:


> The best move? In what way do you mean? The sentence seems a tad ambiguous. I suspect you mean, not the best move in terms of me getting the sort of work I don't enjoy? Well actually there's no great loss there. Because I don't like them. As a designer some people can bend themselves to the client easily. For other designers it's a harder stretch. Does it mean I lose work? Maybe so. But you have to have your own integrity to your own style of design - you're not going to please all the clients out there.
> 
> I can'd do the bare-chested thing and really be happy. But you'll see that from pre-made covers I did tackle this sort of cover and tried to put a more modern slant on it. Something a little different. To show that that's they way I would tackle it. Off the back of that I actually did get a romance cover commission for a client who saw my work and thought - well this guy does something a little different and that's the way I want to go.
> 
> I might be losing work over my stance but it offers authors a chance to go for something different.


It was more of a general 'you get more bees with honey than with vinegar' kind of statement. If you don't want to do bare-chested dude romance covers I would never suggest that you should do them. But sometimes you seem, to me, to be rather disdainful of the people who do like that sort of thing. People who could one day want to hire you for a literary cover, but might not choose you if they feel you'd be disdainful of their ideas.

Again, there's nothing wrong with not liking a thing, or expressing your dislike of it. But when the comment feels as if judgement is being passed on the people who do like that thing, it could alienate potential clients. And that seems like it could be a poor business decision in the long run.


----------

